# Bumpers



## Marty N. (Nov 28, 2003)

Several years ago I bought three or four dozen bumpers from RC Steele, they a very hard bumper made out of plastic. I have been searching for that type of bumper with no joy. I realize the RC Steele has been bought out by Petco or Petsmart and have looked at both websites.
Has anyone bought or seen where I can buy this type of bumper. If I cannot find this type has anyone bought a really hard or xtra firm bumper and if so what brand and where.
Marty


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2005)

*bumpers*

I found a few at Gander Mtn. and bought out all they had, no brand name on them. Next time I am there I will try to find out from their supply catalog. I like that style also I feel some of the softer one promote hard mouth, I knew one dog that would chomp down on soft bumpers until he punctured them and they sank!  but when we used the firmer ones this stopped, and by the way he never crunched a bird in his life!


----------



## Polock (Jan 6, 2003)

You'll find that when using the RC and Gander Mtn bumpers up north in the winter.............they shatter and fall/break apart.......a total waste of money for the northern folks......................stay with valve type bumpers and save the money................maybe a better FF program is also in your future...........if your dawgs are puncturing bumpers............... :wink:


----------



## Ken Archer (Aug 11, 2003)

Have you tried EZ Rotational Bumpers? They are a little harder than Lucky Dogs and N&Bs.Their number is 847-806-1327. I think you will find the price is right also.


----------



## Marty N. (Nov 28, 2003)

Ken
Never heard of hat type of bumper but I will give them a call. Thanks for the number..
Marty


----------



## BIG DOG (Apr 17, 2003)

EZ ROTATIONAL 8)


----------



## Jason Ferris (Feb 23, 2004)

Marty N. said:


> Ken
> Never heard of hat type of bumper but I will give them a call. Thanks for the number..
> Marty


Marty

There are some pictures on the EZ Rotational website http://www.hunterscentral.com/e-z-rotational/ and also on gundogsupply.com http://www.gundogsupply.com/-9646-.html

Prices are better direct from the manufacturer if you are happy not being able to order and pay online.

Cheers, Jason.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2005)

*EZ Rotational Website*

Thanks for the info


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2003)

Crown Point Dog Supply
http://www.crownpointkennels.com/store/dummies.html
800-604-6579
518-597-3850

EZ Rotational bumper dealer


----------



## Hoytman (Jun 23, 2003)

I agree with Polock. But if hard is what your looking for you should go to the gundog forum at the refuge and look up Labman. Be sure and tell him what you're looking for. He may still carry what you want. I mainly have N&B (my favorite) but I have a few from Labman and like them as well. They are hard and have good weight. I've held in my hands several types and his are the hardest, probably what you're looking for.


----------



## BLKLAB1 (Mar 21, 2004)

I sell a full line of Bumpers Retriever Supplies and E Collars. I also give RTF Discounts. Let me know If I can be any assistance.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

*hard knobbies*

Hi Marty....I use the hard knobbies also.The last ones I bought were from Sporting Dogs Inc,in Lafayette,La.These last forever and are not slick when they get spit on em.I HATE the ones whith the red valves.I have had the same hard bumpers for 10-15 years,but I only use them for drills.Try 337-896-9606 ask for Kennith Champagne.


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

Recently went bumper shopping with the expectation of sticking with N&B and paying their premium to get their level of ruggedness and thowability, but was pleasantly surprised to find the EZ Rotationals to be what I think a better bumper. 

Despite their low price, the EZs employ a heavier duty compound than the N&B that is somewhat firmer but not rigid. And being both heavier in weight and a tad shorter makes them more throwable, as well.

Only thing "missing" is the valve to add water and make sinkers of them for that seldom seen phase of training. (Something we do, but certainly don't need more than a couple N&Bs for.)


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2005)

Rick,
After talking with the folks at Gander Mtn., the unmarked bumpers they carry are EZ Rotational :lol: . The hard plastic type that I think Polock refered to cracking and that I had that "one" case of hard mouth puncturing are a cheap lightweight ingection molded type that should be avoided. I believe the ones I USE to have were a gift, purchased at a local Pet Store. Glad to here you found some good ones, they should last you for years.
Tom


----------



## FowlDogs (Dec 31, 2004)

Just got my order of EZ's 2 days ago and love them. Shouldn't have to buy bumpers of any color or size anytime soon. And, I said well over 60% buying direct instead of buy through a store.

Roger


----------

